# 5DS Output Uncompressed Video on HDMI?



## JoeDavid (Jul 27, 2015)

Canon released a firmware update for the 5DM3 that included the ability to output uncompressed video on the HDMI port. Does anyone know if the 5DS outputs uncompressed video? I've wanted an external monitor for occasional use with DSLRs and ran across the Black Magic Design Video Assistant. It is 5" touchscreen monitor and includes video recording in multiple formats to high-speed SDXC cards. Not bad for a $500 product. I'm primarily shooting with a 5DM3 and 5DS right now and was wondering about the 5DS' output. Canon says nothing about it on their US site or in the manual that I can find.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 28, 2015)

A lot of reads; no replies. I actually got a pretty quick out of Canon USA's Support. The answer is "NO". Why, after they did the firmware work on the 5DM3, would they not make it part of the standard 5D line moving forward is beyond me. Yes, this is more of a studio and landscape camera but, if you've already done the work, what is the harm? I could cuss right now but I won't.


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> A lot of reads; no replies. I actually got a pretty quick out of Canon USA's Support. The answer is "NO". Why, after they did the firmware work on the 5DM3, would they not make it part of the standard 5D line moving forward is beyond me. Yes, this is more of a studio and landscape camera but, if you've already done the work, what is the harm? I could cuss right now but I won't.



they removed mic input as well


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 28, 2015)

emko said:


> they removed mic input as well



No, they kept the Mic input but removed the headphone output. 

I did reply to Canon Support and told them I thought they were making a mistake with moving the uncompressed HDMI output forward into newer bodies in the 5D line. They won't listen, but the thing is, I've shot with just about every Canon DSLR they've made and the features provided in the 5Ds and sr is outstanding. They took the features of the 5DM3 (minus the uncompressed HDMI apparently), added most of the new features that debuted in the 7DM2, and then added some additional features that make it a pretty complete package and a joy to shoot with. Unless I need a higher frame rate, the 5Ds is now my "go to" camera.


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep ! I love my 5Ds for video ... Better than my 5D2. It has no moire or aliasing, better compression and some degree of autofocus. Just need to play with it a bit more to get the most out of it.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > they removed mic input as well
> ...



I"m going with the assumption that the coming 5D4, will retain these capabilities and all...in that it will be the more video ready camera of the "5D" line....they maybe are targeting those photogs that "don't need video" with the 5DS line....and cater more to the video for the 5D4 ones.

At least that's what I would be guessing.

I'm not in a rush for anything, I love my 5D3....soon to try out Magic Lantern for RAW video out of it once I finish some projects currently on my plate...

But I'll see what the 5D4 looks like.

ON the other hand, my next video camera, may be the Black Magic URSE Mini....takes EF lenses, RAW video, I think it has about 12 steps of dynamic range..etc. Full set up with the 4.6K sensor in the $5K range fully loaded...I may get that for video, and use my 5D3 as second video camera, and full time stills camera.

Best of all worlds with that setup, IMHO.

cayenne


----------



## psolberg (Aug 5, 2015)

to be honest, why bother? have you seen the 1080p output of that camera? It is awful. It doesn't even stand up quality wise to current standards for that resolution compared to others, let alone 4K, which is what it should shoot at but cannot. The reason canon removed these video features is simple: you're not going to want the footage you get anyway. They just left video in as a feature for marketing, but anybody looking for quality output will not touch this camera.


----------

